# homeschoolblogger.com



## LadyFlynt (Aug 15, 2005)

Just wanted to let all of the homeschoolers know that there is a wonderful blogging community just for us! I set mine up a month ago and I really enjoy reading others.

here's mine:
http://homeschoolblogger.com/southernpuritan/


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 15, 2005)

Okay, a "duh" moment for me. You can't read my blog unless you become a homeschoolblogger.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 15, 2005)

i was confused for a minute...

happy blogging...


----------



## bond-servant (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks cool Colleen. I may have to start 'blogging' too!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 16, 2005)

If so, let me know your name....I'd love to come by and leave a friendly comment here and there!


----------

